# Bianch lei sa how to reset program code



## drsoubhi (Nov 7, 2016)

Bianchi lei sa issue

Hi,

The issue is about how to reset a forgotten program secret code for the a bianchi vending machine.

System: BIANCHI LEI SA v0506a vending machine.

I would like to mention that I'm very keen in electronics and mechanical devices. As I co-operated with a lot of famous companies such as Teuco , Brother...

I already have the instruction and maintenance PDF manual for this machine.

I regret that there is still no good authorized technician in Syria cause of our internal war.

So the old technician left Syria, and he kept the five digits master code which he changed with him!!

And we need to reprogram the water volume cause we changed the cup size Also as the value is changed so we need to change the number of coins for each item!

I.e it was programmed as 3 coins of 25SP in CH1 and we need to program it as 6 coins in the same channed.

Please note that we don't have 50SP coins!

And I know how to prorgram the comestero RM5 coin validator but this is not sufficiant.

Kind Regards,


----------

